# Biken in Nieder-Olm,Ingelheim und Bingen



## Blapper_66 (10. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen ,

suche Gleichgesinnte und Gleichaltrige,bin selbst 40 ,zum Biken (MtB) im Raum....s.o. ,entweder abends oder am Wochenende,meldet euch mal!!


Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Ripman (10. April 2007)

Tach auch,

vielleicht hilft Dir das ja schon mal weiter.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

wie fahre ich das Schoss Waldthausen denn am besten an??ich würde von N-Olm aus kommen???

Gruß


----------



## Ripman (10. April 2007)

Schau mal bitte unter www.mtb-club-beinhart.de. Dort findest Du unter "Nützliches" eine Anfahrtskizze (GoogleMap), die Dir sicher weiterhilft.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## verfolger210 (11. April 2007)

Hi,
bin zwar noch keine 40, fühle mich aber manchmal so !  
Ich wohne in Saulheim und bin gelegentlich bereits mit einem 
NO unterwegs.
Vielleicht läßt sich demnächst mal etwas organisieren ?

Grüße


----------



## Blapper_66 (11. April 2007)

Hy ,

....aber ich fühle mich noch nicht wie fast 41 
...klar können wir mal was ausmachen,Saulheim ist auch öfters in meiner tour mit dabei,ist halt nur doof,immer alleine zu fahren...

Gruß


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Verfolger,

wie schauts aus,lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde heute?? 

Gruß

Blapper66


----------



## verfolger210 (3. Mai 2007)

hi,

ich nutze heute mal wieder die möglichkeit von meinem arbeitsplatz aus 
den heimweg in die "perle rheinhessens" anzutreten.

leider bleibt danach kein pulver mehr für ne feierabendrunde !

sonst gerne, auch unter der woche, wenn etwas langfristiger geplant ! ;-)

ich arbeite übrigens in frankfurt, vielleicht könnte man sich ja auch irgendwo unterwegs am späten nachmittag treffen ?


gruß

verfolger 210


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. Mai 2007)

Hy,

klar,können wir mal nächste Woche machen,bin immer mit dem Mtb unterwegs....

...bin aber nur tagsüber online,da ich nicht noch zu hause vor meinem laptop meine zeit verschwenden will!!!

also,bis demnächst..

Gruß
Blapper_66


----------



## Gazzella (11. Mai 2007)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> 
> suche Gleichgesinnte und Gleichaltrige,bin selbst 40 ,zum Biken (MtB) im Raum....s.o. ,entweder abends oder am Wochenende,meldet euch mal!!
> 
> ...



Hallo,
wohne auch in Nieder-Olm, kenn mich aber noch nicht so gut aus und bin auch auf der (verzweifelten) Suche nach Gleichgesinnten. Da ich eine kleine Tochter habe klappt es unter der Woche nur sehr eingeschränkt.
Bin letztes Jahr mal mit den Beinharten gefahren und war echt angetan. Mitstreiter vor Ort wären allerdings auch was nettes.
Melde dich mal
Gruß


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gazzella,

schön,das es mal jemanden hier aus der näheren Umgebung gibt 

wenn das Wetter mitspielt,wie schaut es mit Mittwoch gg 17:00 Uhr aus??

Gruß

Blapper_66 

Alias Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gazzella (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Andreas,
man sollte die Hoffnung nie aufgeben  . Mittwoch, gerne.
Wie wäre es mit dem Kreisel an der Luwig-Eckes-Halle um 17.00 Uhr?
Gruß
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gazzella,

das Wetter soll ja besser werden 
ok,werde um 17:00 Uhr am Kreisel sein,soll es eher eine ruhigere Fahrt werden,würde ich die Selztalstrecke vorschlagen,Richtung Ingelheim 

..ansonsten melde ich mich Morgen nochmal

Gruß
Andreas 

Blapper_66


----------



## Gazzella (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Andreas,
prima, ich bin dabei  
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gazzella,

ich werde mich dann Morgen um die gleiche Zeit melden,falls das Wetter doch uns einen Strich machen sollte,ok?? 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Gazzella (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Andreas,
leider hat uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht 
Wie wäre es mit einem zweiten Anlauf am Wochenende. Vielleicht hat der Verfolger aus Saulheim auch Zeit?
Gruß
Gazzella


----------



## pearl (17. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich wohne nicht direkt in Nieder-Olm...aber nah dran   Wenn auch zeitlich eingeschränkt ( bin nicht nurMTBlerin  ) hätte ich doch Interesse ....insbesondere  freitags oder  evtl. wochenends mitzubiken. Vielleicht finden sich hier noch ein paar Mitfahrer/innen  Leider kann ich momentan zeitlich nicht an den Beinharten-Feierabendrunden teilnehmen  und suche nach einer Alternative........
Grüße
pearl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gazzella (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Pearl,
hört sich ganz nach meinem Profil an. Bin zwar gerade etwas erkältet aber für eine Schnupperrunde am Wochenende wird es noch reichen.
Vorschläge ???
Gruß
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gazzella,
...leider war ja der Mittwoch regelrecht ins Wasser gefallen 

...wie schaut es diese Woche bei dir aus??

Wie ich sehe,hat sich ja noch jemand gefunden,schön dann sollten wir das mal diese Woche in die Hand nehmen,was meinst du??das Wetter soll ja diese Woche doch etwas besser sein,zwar schwül,aber trocken 

Ich warte dann mal auf Vorschläge 

LG
Andreas


----------



## verfolger210 (21. Mai 2007)

ja, ja , ja........ich will auch noch mit, bittet postet den termin und den treffpunkt, außer mittwoch paßt es bei mir ebenso die ganze woche !

grüße

verfolger210


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. Mai 2007)

hallo verfolger210,

na supi,unsere truppe scheint zu wachsen,ich würde mal den donnerstag vorschlagen,treffpunkt kreisel ludwig-eckes halle

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## Gazzella (21. Mai 2007)

Na endlich  Dachte schon Ihr seid fremdgegangen. Habe am Donnerstag niemand für meine Kleine, hätte aber nichts gegen ein persönliches Kennenlernen und würde mich um 17.00 am Kreisel einfinden,  zwecks weiterer Absprachen!
Gruß
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gazzella,

das ist doch kein Thema,klar können wir uns bezüglich weiterer absprachen am Donnerstag treffen,ich würde vorschlagen,daß wir mal die Handynummern austauschen,zwecks schnellerer Klärung und absprache,und somit können wir schneller reagieren ,falls etwas dazwischen kommen sollte,muß ja nicht hier über die Plattform sein...  

Also Termin steht,Donnerstag,17:00 Uhr am Kreisel der Ludwig-Eckes-Halle  

Gruß
Blapper_66


----------



## Gazzella (23. Mai 2007)

Supi   Ich bin bei jedem Wetter da! Wer kommt denn noch zur Feierabendrunde dazu?
Grüße
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gazzella,

sehr schön,dann bis heute nachmittag,vielleicht sind verfolger210 und pearl ja auch mit dabei.....
17:00 Uhr,egal was für ein Wetter heute,wir ziehen es durch.....vor der Ludwig-Eckes-Halle!!!!

Gruß
Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Mai 2007)

hallo verfolger210,
Zeit heute???
17:00 Uhr an der Ludwig-Eckes-Halle in N-O.

Gruß
Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Mai 2007)

..ich hab auch extra gestern mein bike gewienert..... 

...dann bis später 

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (24. Mai 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe zur zeit die "rüsselpest" und kann somit heute leider doch nicht zum
kick off in nieder olm.

bis nächste woche !  ;-)

ps. würde es bei euch auch ab 18:00 uhr passen, ich arbeite in frankfurt und da ist die rückreise oft beschwerlich.


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Mai 2007)

Na dann Gute Besserung!!

...müsste eigentlich passen,von meiner seite aus,mal warten,was die anderen sagen!!

gruß
blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

war eine nette ausfahrt gestern mit gazzella ,zwecks absprache haben wir mal die handynr. ausgetauscht..

...na vielleicht klappt es ja bei euch(pearl,verfolger210 )ja nächste woche auch mal 

ich wünsche euch erst einmal schöne pfingsten und...wir hören,lesen voneinander(ich allerdings erst am dienstag wieder )

Gruß
Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

..wollte mal nachfragen,ob ihr morgen nachmittag zeit habt 

um eine runde zu drehen,hoffentlich hält das wetter  

meldet euch mal,pearl,verfolger210 und gazzella 

gruß
blapper_66


----------



## pearl (1. Juni 2007)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ..wollte mal nachfragen,ob ihr morgen nachmittag zeit habt
> 
> ...




hi,

ich war leider eine zeitlang offline und meld mich deshalb erst jetzt wieder  
es kommt ganz darauf an,wann ihr heut abend los wollt. 
habt ihr schon eine bestimmte uhrzeit im auge ? ich würd mich dann einfach dranhängen, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe  
Gruß
Renate


----------



## Blapper_66 (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo pearl,

habe vor heute mittag zu biken,wäre dir 17:00 uhr recht?? 

treffpunkt am kreisel,oder ist das zu umständlich für dich??

melde dich mal

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## pearl (1. Juni 2007)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Hallo pearl,
> 
> habe vor heute mittag zu biken,wäre dir 17:00 uhr recht??
> 
> ...




wollt mich gerade abmelden.... 

17 uhr ist für mich generell zu früh...wobei freitag bei mit günstiger ist als donnerstags...vielleicht findet sich für die tour heut abend noch ein mitstreiter/in
momentan regnet es wieder ziemlich heftig.... 
drück euch die daumen, dass es heut abend einigermaßen trocken bleibt. 
Gruß


----------



## Blapper_66 (1. Juni 2007)

welche uhrzeit wäre dir denn recht?

ich könnte auch später!!!


----------



## Gazzella (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ihr da draussen, ich bin auch noch da.
Wie schaut's bei Euch denn am kommenden Donnerstag aus?
Gruß
Gazzella


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen

also wenn das wetter mitspielt,kein thema!!

gazzella,ich melde mich nochmal bei dir

gruß


----------



## verfolger210 (5. Juni 2007)

OK !
Der Husten ist zwar noch knotig, wenn es bei 17:00 oder 18:00 uhr 
bleibt, muß die familie mal auf papa amfeiertagabend verzichten !

gruß

verfolger210

ps. ich hoffe auf hobbygruppentempo mit einkehrmöglichkeit


----------



## Blapper_66 (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

also,habe mit gazzella soweit abgesprochen,das wir uns morgen wie gewohnt um 17:00 h am kreisel treffen.
ich habe heute abend auch noch ein turnier,von daher morgen gemütliches feiertagsradeln ,wird dir,verfolger ja ganz recht sein,oder 
also,dann bis morgen,sofern uns das wetter wieder keinen strich durch die rechnung macht    

denke mal,das wir dann irgendwo noch einkehren werden  

gruß
blapper


----------



## verfolger210 (6. Juni 2007)

ihr seid es ja schon gewohnt das ich absage !

bin geschäftl. unterwegs, habe freitag einen termin im norden deutschlands,
werde morgen abend bereits abreisen..........

aber irgendwann klappt's bestimmt !


----------



## Blapper_66 (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo verfolger210,
ja,schade,das es wieder nicht geklappt hat,haben noch bis zehn nach 5 gewartet und sind dann los gefahren,vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal!!!

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## klaus1 (10. Juni 2007)

Hi Leut,

wenn ihr noch nen Opa von 49 Jahren gebrauchen könnt, meldet euch. 

Komme aus Oppenheim und mein lieber Trainingspartner ist leider verzogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (11. Juni 2007)

hallo klaus1,
kein thema,wenn du zeit und lust hast..... 

wir treffen uns immer am kreisel in nieder-olm,ludwig-eckes-halle,(mit dem mtb)so gg 17h,sofern das wetter mitspielt 

also,bis denne... 

gruß

blapper


----------



## klaus1 (11. Juni 2007)

Was heißt immer, etwa jeden Tag?????


----------



## Gazzella (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo ihr da draussen,
wer Lust und Zeit hat trifft sich am Donnerstag um 18.45 Uhr wie gewohnt am L-E-Kreisel in N-O auf eine kleine Feirabendrunde durch die rheinhessischen Weinberge.
Nur wer schönes Wetter mitbringt darf kommen  
Gruß Gazzella


----------



## klaus1 (11. Juni 2007)

Hi Gazella,
ist das die richtige Uhrzeit für Donnerstag, oder verschrieben???


----------



## marc077 (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Das hoert sich hier ja alles ganz gut an. Ich bin am Wochenende naemlich meist/immer in Stadecken-Elsheim bei  meiner Freundin und such da gelegentlich auch was zum radeln. Bisher warens aber nur die umgebenden Weinberge, in denen ich dann meist mehrere Runden absolviere.
Wenn ihr euch also auch vielleicht mal am Wochenende trefft, dann postet es hier oder lasst es mich vielleicht mal per mail wissen.
Oder aber ich treff euch mal per Zufall am Kreisel. Komm dort meist vorbei, wenn ich von Darmstadt ruebergerollt komme.
Wenn ihr wollt, koennten wir irgendwann auch mal in KH fahren, meiner eigentlichen Heimat.

Und noch was: faehrt einer am Sonntag in Kiedrich mit? Haenge zwar momentan mit Erkaeltung rum, versuche aber noch bis zum Sonntag Kraft zu tanken. Wenn einer am Start ist, dann sag mal Bescheid. Eventuell koennte man ja zusammen hinfahren.

Gruss, Marc


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Marc077,

eigentlich treffen wir uns ja immer etwas früher,ok,das ist kein thema,die uhrzeit fest zu legen.. 

was ist am sonntag in kiedrich?etwa ein rennen?berichte mal 

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. Juni 2007)

hallo klaus1

also normalerweise treffpunkt donnerstags,17 uhr,am Ludwig-Eckes-Kreisel,warum jetzt so spät,keine ahnung,anscheinend ist es einigen zu heiß ,ok,wird noch geklärt 

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

also,auf vielfachen Wunsch werden wir Morgen am Donnerstag uns um 18:45 Uhr am Kreisel Ludwig-Eckes-Halle einfinden,um ne schöne Runde zu drehen,somit dürfte keiner mehr unter Zeit-oder Termindruck stehen       

Also Leuts,dann bis Morgen Abend 

Gruß

Blapper_66  

........natürlich mit einer anschliessender einkehr


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. Juni 2007)

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. Juni 2007)

..........hoffentlich hält das Wetter.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (14. Juni 2007)

hallo.
am sonntag ist in kiedrich der rheingau-marathon. schaut mal unter http://www.redpulse.de rein.
sauschoene strecke und vom startgeld nicht zu unterbieten.

ihr trefft euch heut also etwas spaeter? vielleicht schaff ich s ja.
wo fahrt ihr denn dann allerdings so rum? durch die weinberge auf winzerwegen? ich kenn hier nichts anderes. oder aber seit ihr am ende doch rennradler? 

gruss, marc


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Marc ,

nein,sind Mtbler!!!wir fahren eigentlich verschiedene Strecken ab,mal Richtung Bingen,mal Alzey,Ober-Olmer Wald oder auch mal Richtung Bodenheim/Oppenheim,das beschließen wir eigentlich relativ kurzfristig vor Ort,also,wenn es zeitlich bei dir klappt,bist gerne willkommen!!!

Rennrad fahre ich eher selten,wenn dann nur im Frühjahr,G1 und G2

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## klaus1 (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

werde leider nicht kommen, hier ist Gewitter und Regen ohne Ende.


----------



## Blapper_66 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen... 

...es war wunderbar zu fahren,es blieb im raum n-o und mainz trocken,die einzigsten die da waren,gazzella und blapper,haben es sich nicht nehmen lassen,trotzdem zu fahren... 

....schade,nachdem sich doch schon einige die letzte zeit gemeldet hatten,war bis dato noch nicht einer vor ort.   

..nächste woche sollte es doch bei dem ein oder anderen mal klappen,oder??
also,für nächsten donnerstag 18:30-18:45 uhr nichts anderes vornehmen... 

hier noch ein vorschlag,am nächsten sonntag (24.06.07) ist tal total,von bingen bis koblenz gehört die straße den bikern etc.,also,wer lust hat BITTE MELDEN, würde sich für den ein oder anderen auch als familienausflug anbieten,bitte um rückmeldung,vielleicht besteht ja dann am wochenende eher die möglichkeit sich mal kennen zu lernen!!! 

also.....

bis denn

gazzella und blapper würden sich freuen,auf die ein oder andere antwort.. 

gruß

blapper


----------



## klaus1 (15. Juni 2007)

Hab den Termin im Kalender eingetragen!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

Donnerstag wollen wir,falls es doch mehr werden sollten als 2,wieder eine Runde drehen,Treffpunkt,wie gehabt am Kreisel,Uhrzeit 18:45 Uhr!!!!

..........u.a. wollen wir nochmal über den kommenden Sonntag,24.06.07 reden   

Also,dann bis Donnerstag!! 

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. Juni 2007)

Keine Panik!!!

Das Wetter wird heute Abend gut sein!!!

Gruß

Blapper


----------



## verfolger210 (22. Juni 2007)

guten morgen zusammen,

entgegen meiner leichtsinnigen, über manfred telfonisch verkündeten aussage, das ich nächsten donnerstag zu einer kleinen bike runde zur verfügung stehe,
hätte ich das anliegen, die runde einmalig auf einen anderen wochentag zu verschieben, da mich am 28. des jetzigen monats mein arbeitgeber abends
in anspruch nimmt. 

gleiche uhrzeit wie bisher wäre top !

kurzes feedback erbeten !

übrigens hasse ich smilies und emoticons ;-)))


----------



## Blapper_66 (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen ,

gestern haben wir 3,ja,wir waren zu zu dritt,M.Manne hat sich uns angeschlossen,ein N-Olmer Urgestein,eine schöne runde durch die rheinhessische toscana gedreht,anschliessend haben wir noch zum ausradeln einen abstecher in die neue eisdiele in alt-hechtsheim gemacht.......eis war übrigens sehr lecker.. 

Sonntag fällt aus,da es bei dem ein oder anderen von der zeit her nicht passt,also gut,wie durch ein handygespräch während unserer runde gestern uns mitgeteilt wurde,wird nächste woche verfolger seinen einstand zum besten geben (zeugen gibts genug )...wie auch der wunsch gerne wahrgenommen werden möchte an einem anderen tag(ausnahmsweise) zu fahren,schlage ich mal den freitag vor,wie schaut´s aus bei den anderen???? 

gebt mal ne antwort zum besten 

...ansonsten noch ein verletzungsfreies wochenende!!!

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gazzella (25. Juni 2007)

Hallihallo,
für alle die, die sich schon immer mal anschliessen wollten (Klaus1, Verfolger_210, ...) bietet sich am Freitag um 18.00 Uhr (?) eine neue Gelegenheit.
Speziell für den Klaus1 würden wir unsere Tour auch gen Nierstein ausrichten.
Meldet Euch    
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen zusammen

ja,Freitag 18:00 Uhr wäre eine gute Uhrzeit,hoffentlich hält das Wetter......

Gruß

Blapper


----------



## verfolger210 (26. Juni 2007)

habe extra am freitag urlaub genommen !  

18:00 uhr steht und geht !, wenigstens bleibt mir bei dem wetter wohl das
eis erspart - es ist endlich wieder glühweinzeit ! da könnte uns ja m. aus no
vielleicht weiterhelfen !


----------



## Blapper_66 (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Verfolger210,

wie??extra urlaub wegen uns???  

ok,das war ne klare ansage,.....hoffen wir mal,das das wetter auch mitspielt!!

...dann bis freitag 18h an gewohnter stelle!!! 

mit anschl. einkehr..... 

gruß

blapper


----------



## klaus1 (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leut,

nett das ihr an ich denkt, muß aber ausgerechnet an dem WE einer Bekannten beim Umzug helfen.


----------



## Rhoihesse (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
hatte mich schon auf Donnerstag gefreut. Freitag kann ich leider nicht. Würde ansonsten gerne beim Donnerstag bleiben. Bevor ich es vergesse, bin das von Andreas betitelte NOer Urgestein.
Gruß
Rhoihesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leutz..... 

...es sieht ja nicht nur vom Wetter her am Freitag schlecht aus   ,ich schlage vor,wir verschieben die Runde (die Verfolger210 ausgeben will ) auf nächste woche,dann wieder Donnerstag,ok??  

ok,ich warte auf Feedbacks 

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (27. Juni 2007)

hallo zusammen,
schee das des no urgestein sich jez aach in die komjunidie begebbe hot.
mir solls recht soi. kum isch hald näxdie woch !

ich dachd ich muß mit eich e rund uffm fahrrad drehe und ned trinke abber
geht schon klar !

hier noch en klone vorschlach zur runde: niedder olm / obber olmä wald /
ingelum / Bismarcktorm / selzdalradwesch widder ham !

alla bis nächst woch.

@roihesse hab heit moi radel mid noh fronkfort genomme, sehe mä uns so um 17:30 uhr uff de mahbrigg ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. Juni 2007)

...des hoste schey geschribbe... 

kann des nur noch ned unnerscheide,ob des jetz nieder odder ober saalhumer platt is.... 

gruß

blapper_66  

doh hoste recht,das des urgestein aus N-O sich endlich aach oohgmeld hot!!!


----------



## verfolger210 (27. Juni 2007)

@blapper
das ist das s.g. kauderwelsch !, kauderwelsch besteht im wesentlichen aus den alten dialekten der ortsgemeinden: hechtsheim (da bin ich aufgewachsen), ingelheim (da habe ich 7 jahre gewohnt) und gut saulheim 
(da wohn ich jetzt seit 4 jahren, fühl mich sau wohl und bleib auch noch bestimmt lange dort) !

temporäre auslandseinsätze in leipzig, zwickau, darmstadt und jetzt frankfurt,
prägen das kauderwelsch nur latent - periphär !   

alla


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. Juni 2007)

@verfolger

ok,ich bin aach erst de letzte winter in die alt heimat zurigg,es is afach schey hier,gell   

alla


----------



## Rhoihesse (29. Juni 2007)

Hi,
wie schaut´s Donnerstag aus? 18:00 Uhr? 
Gruß
Rhoihesse


----------



## verfolger210 (30. Juni 2007)

@ roihesse

jo


----------



## Blapper_66 (2. Juli 2007)

Alles klar,

dann bis Donnerstag,auf das Thema Wetter möchte ich jetzt nicht näher eingehen   

...übrigens,war gestern mit gazzella ab 17:30h unterwegs,Tour war N-Olm-Zornheim-Köngernheim-Schwabsburg-3 Türme-Nackenheim-Lörzweiler-Mommenheim-Zornheim-N-Olm,war eine nette Tour,ab nackenheim im strömenden Regen,somit hatten wir das putzen der Bikes gespart 

am Donnerstag kann gazzella leider nicht,wird also eine reine Männerrunde  

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (4. Juli 2007)

Sollten wir das Wetter nicht doch besser einmal thematisieren ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

ja,das Thema sollten wir doch ernst nehmen,also,dem Wetterbericht nach,lohnt es sich erst am Samstag oder Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen...denn am Wochenende soll doch der Sommer ein kurzes Gastspiel geben

Was meint ihr?? 

Gruß

Blapper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoihesse (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sonnenscheinsucher, 
falls es am Donnerstag gegen 18:00 Uhr stark regnet, macht es wenig Sinn. Bei    
kurzen Schauern können wir uns trotzdem treffen. Über die Rundenlänge bzw. Einkehr können wir uns dann unterhalten.
Gruß
Rhoihesse


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. Juli 2007)

Servus zusammen 

ok,wenn es gg 18h nicht regnen sollte,bin ich auf jeden Fall da,ok??

Wir wollen doch nicht unter die Kategorie : Schönwetterfahrer gesteckt werden,oder?     

...also,dann bis heute Abend!!

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. Juli 2007)

....Nachtrag,Treffpunkt,wie gehabt 18:30h am Kreisel bei de Feierwehr........


----------



## verfolger210 (5. Juli 2007)

gude morsche zusamme,
isch waas es noch ned ob isch's aach schaff zu kumme ! mol gugge !
wenn isch um halbsibbe noch ned do bin, fahrt los un waddet ned.

isch gries eisch ausem scheene frankfurt

verfolger210


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. Juli 2007)

Gude verfolger,

ey macht nix,de rhoihesse hot joh doi handynummer,un mer könne joh,wenn de willst dir e bissje entgehsche fahre,odder,was hälstn von dem vorschlach??

emol gugge,obs aach ned reeint,dann fällt des eh ins wasser.... 

...ansonsten meld ich mich moje,weche em wocheend,ich hun daham ka ned,hoste des verstonne??

all,bis denn..

Gruß
Blapper


----------



## verfolger210 (5. Juli 2007)

jo hab isch verstanne, da sinn die nieder-olmer eschd eh bissie
hinne dro ! ka ned,.......tse tse tse....

isch hogg jetz aaach noch uff de maloche un glaab ned das isch's
heit obend schaffe werde tu !

viel spass mim urgestein.......


verfolger210


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. Juli 2007)

...un was is mittem wocheend??


----------



## Rhoihesse (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo Blapper,
war um 18:00 -ca. 18:20 Uhr am Kreisel. Hatte Deinen Nachtrag nicht gelesen. 
Es wird Zeit zum Austausch der Handy-Nr. dann würde dies nicht passieren.
Falls am Wochenende eine Runde ansteht, gib bitte Info. 
Gruß
Rhoihesse


----------



## Blapper_66 (6. Juli 2007)

Servus zusammen, 

war um 18:30h am kreisel....hab gewartet und...........gewartet.....keiner kam ,so bin ich gg 18:50h von dannen gezogen und hab einsam meine runde gedreht,hilfe,ist ja fast wie früher,alleine zu fahren ..........
da ich kein net zu hause habe,schlage ich schon heute mal vor,am sonntag ne runde zu drehen,so gg 11h am kreisel,L-E-Halle,ne runde zu drehen und anschließend in nieder-Olm,in der backhausstrasse noch ein schönes weizen zum abschluß,dort ist nämlich sommernachtsfest ,was haltet ihr von dem vorschlag ,also,schwingt die tasten,da ich nur noch heute reinschauen kann .

Roihesse,das nächste mal komm ich bei dir vorbei,weiß ja,wo du residierst,ok??

Gruß
Blapper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (6. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit,
nach Rücksprache mit meiner Regierungs-Chefin wurde mir BIKEN am WE untersagt !  

Bis dann und ein schönes............


Verfolger210


----------



## Blapper_66 (6. Juli 2007)

ok,aber am nächsten donnerstag  
...egal wie,da treffen wir uns!!!!!!

schönes Wochenende

ich gehe jetzt betrübt nach hause....und fahre wieder mal alleine.......   :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Rhoihesse (8. Juli 2007)

Hi,
waren am Sonntag im OOer- u. Budenheimer-Wald mit Rückweg über den Weisenauer-Steinbruch. War eine schöne Tour.  
Treffen uns am Donnerstag um 18:30 Uhr am Kreisel der LE-Halle in Nieder-Olm zum nächsten biken. Allahopp und mitgemacht!!!!!! 
Gruß
Rhoihesse


----------



## Blapper_66 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

gestern war eine Supertour mit dem Urgestein,Rhoihesse,Superwetter-Superstrecke ,das Weizen hinterher hat auch klasse geschmeckt  
....ich selbst war etwas Platt,in 2,5 Tagen nur 4 Stunden schlaf .....aber das ist eine andere Geschichte 

Also,Donnerstag,wie gehabt,Treffpunkt ist auch klar 

Bis denn 

Blapper


----------



## Gazzella (10. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen,
ich bin auch wieder da. Hab schon eine ganz dünne Haut vom vielen Regenwasser und hätte Lust auf eine Sonnenscheintour. Wie schaut's bei Euch am (Donnerstag), Freitag, Samstag bzw. Sonntag aus? Vielleicht mal im Binger Wald oder so?     
Es grüßt Euch Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

soo,habe für mich eben beschlossen,schon feierabend zu machen,um noch ne schöne ausgiebige runde zu drehen und danach werde ich mir die tour de france anschauen.......   

der vorschlag von gazzella klingt doch ganz gut ich würde mal den sonntag nachmittag vorschlagen,zusammen eine schöne runde zu drehen ...mit anschl. einkehr 


euch noch einen schönen tag!!!      

gruß

blapper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (11. Juli 2007)

also, ich faend s ja mal cool, wenn ich wochenends jemanden zum radeln haette. ich rolle halt immer erst freitags von darmstadt kommend von zornheim den berg runter, das dann aber auch meist erst um 20 uhr, so dass ich leider keinen mehr von euch am kreisel antreffe. und unter der woche kann ich eben nicht bzw bin nicht in stadecken bei freundin.
ich wuesste ja mal endlich gerne, was oder wo dieser ober-olmer wald sein soll/ist. ein trailparadies ist s wohl eher nit ;-)
also schreibt mal.

gruss, marc


----------



## Gazzella (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Marc077, hallo Blapper_66, hallo Ihr da draussen,
Sonntag wird geboten, wer bietet mit? 14:30 Uhr? 
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Juli 2007)

Grüß euch alle 

also Sonntag ist schon ok,ich würde aber erst später vorschlagen,erstens soll es sehr warm 35° C werden,zweitens bin ich vorher im Schwimmbad mit Sohnemann,bei mir ginge es frühestens um halb 5 h,was meint ihr??  

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Juli 2007)

Hy zusammen, 

also,wie ausgemacht,treffpunkt heute mal erst um 18:45h,Weinbergstr.
...bis jetzt sind es : gazzella,blapper und rhoihesse,wer hat lust?????


meldet euch!!!!        

gruß blapper


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. Juli 2007)

hier,kleiner Tip,

habe ich auch schon das ein oder ander gekauft,echt super,geht schnell,und 1-A-Ware!!!

guckst du hier : H&S Bike-Discount GmbH [[email protected]]

www.bike-discount.de

gruß
blapper


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

....gestern schöne runde von 38 km gedreht,mit gazzella,rhoihesse und de blapper_66,war schey mit anschl.      einkehr im neuen Biergarten von N-O.

nochmals wg. sonntag,da es ja ziemlich warm werden sollte und der ein oder andere noch was anderes vor hat,kam der vorschlag,sich am sonntag am ludwig-eckes-kreisel in N-O um 17:30 Uhr!!!!zu treffen,um noch eine schöne runde zu drehen,strecke wird am sonntag bekannt gegeben,aber es wird richtung O-Olmer wald gehen,das ist sicher!!

also,dann bis sonntag!!!

Gruß
Blapper


----------



## marc077 (14. Juli 2007)

gruess euch.
wie sieht es nun sonntag bei euch aus? ich waer ja eher fuer ne uhrzeit von ca 18 uhr oder so. schreibt mal und vielleicht sieht man sich mal morgen, am kreisel vermute ich.
nen schoenen abend noch.

gruss, marc


----------



## Blapper_66 (16. Juli 2007)

Servus  

gestern eine schöne tour mit gazzella ,wir waren wieder mal nur zu zweit ...waren,richtung o-olmer wald unterwegs,danach über budenheim nach heidesheim und ingelheim,über die selztalstrecke dann wieder richtung heimat,es war doch ziemlich heiß,aber am rhein entlang war es doch sehr angenehm......

...zu donnerstag,gazzella ich und hoffen,das sich mal mehr einfinden am donnerstag,wenn das so weiter geht ...........dabei sieht man doch so einige hier in der gegend fahren,anscheinend kenne die das forum nicht.....

also,donnerstag,treffpunkt 18:45 uhr,gazzella kann nicht früher...,am l-e-kreisel,also,bis denn....

blapper


----------



## Gazzella (16. Juli 2007)

Servus,
kenne zwar den Wetterbericht für kommenden Donnerstag noch nicht, aber...
ich faend s ja mal cool, wenn sich noch der/die eine oder andere zum Radeln anschliessen würde!
Also, wer ist dabei, Donnerstag, L-E-Kreisel, 18.45 Uhr  
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (17. Juli 2007)

Danke gazzella 

...du sprichst mir aus der Seele..... 

also,wir sind doch keine schönwetterfahrer ,wir werden uns treffen......

...habe endlich meine neue bereifung drauf ...ein gedicht sag ich nur 

...bis donnerstag am berühmten kreisel       

gruß

blapper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (17. Juli 2007)

isch gugg ehmohl, vieleicht glabbts die woch !

gruß aus dem zur zeit sonnigen frankfurt am main

verfolger210


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. Juli 2007)

......Servus zusammen 

....wäre schön verfolger210,wenn es diesmal klappen würde,die Ansage läuft ja schon ein paar wochen ....

gruß

blapper


----------



## verfolger210 (18. Juli 2007)

hier, produzier misch ned !


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. Juli 2007)

...ist doch ned bös gemeint!!! 

....der neue biergarten in N-O ist echt ned schlecht 

...sollt ja nur e witzje soi.....   

gruß

blapper


----------



## verfolger210 (19. Juli 2007)

so,
- das geländerad habe ich gestern abend noch startklar gemacht
- die textilpellen bereitgelegt
- lenkertäschchen ist gepackt
- stützstrümpfe heute früh schon angezogen

dann geht's nämlich direkt nach no zu den dortigen eingeborenen 
zum bergfahrradfahren, vorausgesetzt wir steuern nach der tortour
direkt in den legendären bg, ich benötige nach dieser arbeitswoche dringend einen reset, mal die festplatte defragmentieren und bereinigen !

unglaublich, im moment flattert eine sms vom "urgestein" ein:

zitat auf meine frage ob er heute um 18:45 uhr am no kreisel an der le-halle
erscheint:

"jo, bin dabei. anschließend biergarten"

na dann............... 


ach übrigens hier in frankfurt regnet es gerade !


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

also,es sieht echt gut aus heute abend,auch wenn es im moment etwas tröpfeln mag....egal 

sehr schön,dann sind wir ja heute abend evtl. eine 5er truppe  ...das ist ja wohl klar,mit anschließendem halt zur grundnahrungsaufnahme in N-O 

ich freu mich schon...

...noch knapp 10 stunden...........

bis denn.....

gruß

blapper


----------



## marc077 (19. Juli 2007)

und ich kann mal wieder nicht vor ort sein. weshalb nur immer donnerstags   
aber am wochenende geht s dafuer an den gardasee  
gruss, und hoffentlich mal bis bald,

marc


----------



## Blapper_66 (19. Juli 2007)

Hy marc,

wir sind natürlich auch am wochenende unterwegs,wir sind keine einmaldiewochedonnerstagsradler........ 

beim ersten treffen können wir ja die nummern mal austauschen,wie mit den anderen auch,somit können wir immer kurzfristig was ausmachen,kein thema!! 

...na dann viel spaß beim kurbeln am gardasee,dem mekka für biker..... 

dann bis demnächst....und keinen achsbruch.....

gruß

blapper


----------



## verfolger210 (19. Juli 2007)

also in frankfurt schüttet es !

aber auf dem regenradar schaut es so aus als wird es bald viel besser.

http://www.wetteronline.de/dldlrad.htm

wenn es passt könnten wir unterwegs noch einen weiteren freund des bergradelns aufgabeln,
der könnte uns durch die unwegbarkeiten der finther spargelstecherpfade führen !, mal schauen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (20. Juli 2007)

Mosche zusammen 

...war gestern echt ne klasse runde,hat sehr viel spaß gemacht 

...bin schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame tour gespannt 

..die anschließende einkehr war auch sehr gut,mit vereinten kräften hatten wir versucht,das weißbier bis zu den frühen morgenstunden aus den hähnen der zapfanlage versiegen zu lassen ,wir haben es nicht geschafft ......aber,wir arbeiten daran!!    

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (20. Juli 2007)

es ist jetzt 10:05 uhr, bin eben auf der schaffe aufgeschlagen

fazit von gestern:
- nette leute 
- klasse (tor)tour 
- dicke beine 
- keine zecken !!!!!!! 
- suuuuuuuuper biergarten 
- der letzte zug fährt zu früh 
- 7 km nightride ohne licht 
- kein ärger mit der frau 
- und immer noch einen helm 

bestimmt bis zum nächsten mal !

ich meine mich zu erinnern das die nächste tour für den kommenden dienstag
geplant ist !

blapper wird bestimmt den termin noch posten.......


----------



## Blapper_66 (20. Juli 2007)

Jawoll!!! 

hier der Termin :

also,nächsten Dienstag,18:45 Uhr,treffpunkt an bekannter stelle!!!

hey,verfolger,ich bin schon seit 7 im büro,hab schon 2 mal das hemd gewechselt  .......aber nicht schlimm,ich werde um 2 ins wochenende gehen,da habe ich zeit,meine wäsche auch wieder zu trocknen... 

freu mich schon drauf...werde am wochenende auch mal gas geben.....
     

gruß

blapper


----------



## verfolger210 (20. Juli 2007)

hallo leuts,

wäre es nicht sinnig, jetzt wo wir immer mehr werden, ein eigenes forum
bei ibc zu schalten ?

weil mit mainz, bad kreuznach, hunsrück haben wir im herzen rheinhessens doch rein nichts zu tun und schon gar nicht mit wiesbaden, das liegt ja bekanntermaßen im ebsche bembel-ländsche !  

was meint ihr ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein neues thema eröffnet,antwortet oder schreibt jetzt immer in das neue,ok??

Thema : biken in nieder-olm und umgebung........

gruß

....schafft ned mehr soviel heut.....


----------



## sushi78 (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

....unser jüngster,J. hat sich nun endlich auch angemeldet,dank meiner hilfe!!!

war heute wieder eine nette tour,mit anschliessender einkehr zur grundnahrungsaufnahme im bewegungsforum in n-o!!

gazzella hat sich nun für 2 wochen in den wohlverdienten urlaub verabschiedet,aber kein thema,wir werden weiter an unserer grundausdauer arbeiten.......

ich werde mich jetzt erst eimal in mein bettchen begeben,es ist ja schon viertel nach 2,aber kein problem,ich habe ja urlaub!!!

also,werde heute morgen gleich ne runde drehen,abe am we werden wir wieder zusammen mal fahren....

ihr seit einfach ne geile truppe!!!!

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

